# Angels and Shrimp



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

I was thinking of getting some shrimp to help with my hair algae problem, but have been told they may be food for the Angels. My angels are only about 2-3" at the moment and a 1" shrimp will not fit in their mouth. 

Is it the fact that they will pick on the shrimp and attack in bits and pieces? The tank is planted at what I consider 50% and I could re add some rocks to make hidey holes. 

Your thoughts and opinions please.


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I would not recommend doing it, I thought the same thing. Sure enough they ate all my shrimp.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

2 angel fish vs 20 ghost shrimp = 1 ghost shrimp left


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Plants may delay the inevitable.


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

Fair enough, thanks for the opinions guys. I will go for the blackout routine.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

You fish say it would be fine!:fishRed: 

In my experience fish can fit more in their mouths than you'd think. If you don't mind them getting eaten you could add some as tank cleaners/live food and see how long they last. Add them after lights out at night.


----------

